# next CC Ecosse ride May/June



## Telemark (9 May 2010)

*UPDATE*
Route: Loch Leven on Saturday 22nd May - tomorrow 
Start: 10:30 Inverkeithing train station (car park)
Cafe: Loch Leven Larder (or next one in a clockwise direction, see Kevin's map)
--------------------






Maps for the route options:
 
Loch Venachar (75km/47 miles)
Glen Almond (71km/44 miles)
Loch Leven ride (39km/24.5 miles) or http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=2679963
a more hilly & longer Loch Leven version (66km/41 miles) - see Scoosh's suggested changes in post #71 (words only just now I am afraid, any volunteers for an updated map?)

T


----------



## scook94 (9 May 2010)

We had a chat about this today and the rides that were done last year in Perth and the one from Dunblane out round Loch Venechar both received a positive response.


----------



## sleekitcollie (10 May 2010)

i would love to come along again and hopefully it will be on a day im free , quite happy to do mostly any route .
also are any of u guys into doing these bikeathons rides , they are for charity the glasgow one is on the 23rd May which is 26 miles starting from Drumpellier park nr coatbridge at 9.30 think ist cost £10 to enter if u enter online b4 the event date and £20 on the day 
and the other one is the scottish bikeathon on 20th june in kingussie which is £5 to enter online 
im booked for both but the one i like best is kingussie , its a very good day great roads etc again only 26 miles but lots time after the event to explore the area more 
im going up by train for this one on the sat B&B booked for sat night and train home late evening sunday


----------



## Telemark (10 May 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> i would love to come along again and hopefully it will be on a day im free , quite happy to do mostly any route .
> also are any of u guys into doing these bikeathons rides , they are for charity the glasgow one is on the 23rd May which is 26 miles starting from Drumpellier park nr coatbridge at 9.30 think ist cost £10 to enter if u enter online b4 the event date and £20 on the day
> and the other one is the scottish bikeathon on 20th june in kingussie which is £5 to enter online
> im booked for both but the one i like best is kingussie , its a very good day great roads etc again only 26 miles but lots time after the event to explore the area more
> im going up by train for this one on the sat B&B booked for sat night and train home late evening sunday



Hope you reserved a bike space on the train, there are far too few available 

Kingussie looks very tempting, but there is also the Edinburgh-St Andrews ride that weekend (68 miles) ... 

T


----------



## scook94 (10 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> Hope you reserved a bike space on the train, there are far too few available
> 
> *Kingussie looks very tempting, but there is also the Edinburgh-St Andrews ride that weekend (68 miles) ...*
> 
> T



Trossachs Ton that day too. *gulp*


----------



## Telemark (10 May 2010)

scook94 said:


> Trossachs Ton that day too. *gulp*



It appears that the St Andrews ride is on the Saturday (19th) and the TT on the Sunday (20th), so I can't even suggest that you might want to do both , as they not in the right order to think of the St A ride as a gentle recovery ride with lots of cake stops  ...

You'll be fine  (just remember it's not a race )

T


----------



## sleekitcollie (10 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> Hope you reserved a bike space on the train, there are far too few available
> 
> Kingussie looks very tempting, but there is also the Edinburgh-St Andrews ride that weekend (68 miles) ...
> 
> T


yeah booked bike space on all trains (apart from 1st train from inverkeithing to perth as it was not a bookable service so just have to chance my luck there  ) 
the st andrews ride look great and to be honest i would have done that but i did the kingussie run last year at a time just after i had been quite ill and was getting checked out for bladder cancer ( all was clear  ) and even though it was a charity event i never managed to raise any money as had been a bit preoccupied the previous few months , the organisers were really great about it and i got a really nice letter from them a few weeks after the event , so this year i really want to try and raise some cash for them and to go back and say thanx 

ooops sorry ah can go on a bit 
i should have planned it better and did the st andrews event and made my way to kingussie from there .. oh now thats an idea ...
the kingussie eveny is a really good day not a race by any means , ages range from 5 to 75 .. just a good friendly day .


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (10 May 2010)

Really p**d off I didn't make the Lithgy ride. Sounded great. As it turned out I could probaby have come as the relatives we were expecting didn't arrive till after 3.

For a suggestion I recently did a ride round Loch Leven. From Kirkliston the total length was 75 kms. We could meet up at Inverkeithing station and have lunch at the Green Hotel in Kinross or Vane Farm. It's not really on quiet roads but it's not too bad.


----------



## ACS (10 May 2010)

Two suggestions, 

Big Al's (Tech Mech) Perth Potter. Missed this last year but heard it was a great run.

The run round the loch with refreshment stop at the Brig o'Turk pub type place.


----------



## magnatom (10 May 2010)

I won't be able to make anything in June unfortunately. However, I'm going to look into organising something in July, perhaps out my way (Torrance and surrounding area). Watch this space. (Trainstation: Bishopbriggs)

The only downside is there are a fair few hills around here. Organising a ride that avoids them is difficult!


----------



## Jane Smart (10 May 2010)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Really p**d off I didn't make the Lithgy ride. Sounded great. As it turned out I could probaby have come as the relatives we were expecting didn't arrive till after 3.
> 
> For a suggestion I recently did a ride round Loch Leven. From Kirkliston the total length was 75 kms. We could meet up at Inverkeithing station and have lunch at the Green Hotel in Kinross or Vane Farm. It's not really on quiet roads but it's not too bad.



I like the sound of this one.

I know the manager of the Green so I could get us all nice seats and hopefully somewhere safe to leave our bikes


----------



## Jane Smart (10 May 2010)

In fact there is also a nice wee place right on the side of the Loch, the Bistro I think it is called, does nice cakes and coffee and meals and the view is just amazing. Reached by heading into Kinross itself :-)


----------



## ACS (10 May 2010)

Lap of Loch Leven !!!!

A CC event I can ride out too . Over Falkland Hill just the warm thats needed for the inaugural CC individual sprint, Team TT, tour o' the loch. 

Lots of refreshment stops on this one including my fav Heaven Scent in Milnathort (now open on a Sunday ). 

Ideal for distance for all, rolling terrain, little bit of urban, loads of rural roads, light traffic *and* a new nursing home just outside Scotlandwell for the tired amonst us.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (10 May 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Ideal for distance for all, rolling terrain, little bit of urban, loads of rural roads, light traffic *and* a new nursing home just outside Scotlandwell for the tired amonst us.



And Glenfarg Distillery is quite close as well


----------



## Telemark (10 May 2010)

Right - 3 choices is enough for a poll ...
There are some route maps around for the 1st two options, anybody care to draw one for the lap of Loch Leven (perhaps including Cleish Hills along the Ed-St Andrews route?)

Allowing multiple choices, and it's public this time

The polling station is open - we don't do "hung rides", if we end up with equal votes, I am open to bribes 

T


----------



## ACS (10 May 2010)

I have opted for tour of Loch Leven, but would be very happy to support the other 2 options.


----------



## HJ (10 May 2010)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Really p**d off I didn't make the Lithgy ride. Sounded great. As it turned out I could probaby have come as the relatives we were expecting didn't arrive till after 3.
> 
> For a suggestion I recently did a ride round Loch Leven. From Kirkliston the total length was 75 kms. We could meet up at Inverkeithing station and have lunch at the Green Hotel in Kinross or Vane Farm. It's not really on quiet roads but it's not too bad.



+1


----------



## MrRidley (10 May 2010)

Dunblane for me, lovely route and pub stop on that run


----------



## ACS (10 May 2010)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> And Glenfarg Distillery is quite close as well



Bit off route, but may be worth getting lost and finding it by accident.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (10 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> Right - 3 choices is enough for a poll ...
> There are some route maps around for the 1st two options, anybody care to draw one for the lap of Loch Leven (perhaps including Cleish Hills along the Ed-St Andrews route?)T



Hope this link works OK to the Loch Leven route

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/gb/inverkeithing/795127352123071547


----------



## Telemark (10 May 2010)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Hope this link works OK to the Loch Leven route
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/route/gb/inverkeithing/795127352123071547



 That was quick! Or is this one you prepared earlier? 
I'll add all the route maps to the 1st post.

We could extend it slightly for those who want to, to include the crossing of the Forth Bridge (as requested by Coco at some point I seem to remember), or pick people up all the way from Edinburgh, to join a growing peloton of CC Ecossers ... stations at Haymarket and Dalmeny would be suitable if any westies fancy that.

But I am getting ahead of myself ... IF this is the chosen route of course.


----------



## HLaB (10 May 2010)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Hope this link works OK to the Loch Leven route
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/route/gb/inverkeithing/795127352123071547


I do a similar route quite often but I tend to go through the Cleish Hills to Kinross to avoid the traffic and similary at the south end of the loch, I carry on to Ballingry and go over Benarty Hill.

I forgot to say there's a nice cafe around the north side of the loch too and quite a few pubs all round.


----------



## scook94 (11 May 2010)

As I've not done the Loch Leven route I opted for that one. Just need to find the cycle path Jane uses to Kincardine so I can get myself from Stirling and I'll be sorted!


----------



## Scoosh (11 May 2010)

I've voted for the Perth route because:
- L Leven is my 'bread and butter' route and I like a change for CC rides
- L Venacher has that off-road bit - and I don't much like falling off 

BUT I might still come if it's the L Leven route 

Good cafe at the east end of L Leven too - Lochend Farm IIRC, where you can watch the gliders taking off from the Scottish Gliding Centre across the road. It's just at the bend in the B920 heading towards Scotlandwell. Good cakes


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (11 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> I do a similar route quite often but I tend to go through the Cleish Hills to Kinross to avoid the traffic and similary at the south end of the loch, I carry on to Ballingry and go over Benarty Hill.



I never thought about going the Cleish/Ballingry/Benarty route. That looks better since it's quieter. Revised route would then be:-

Clockwise
Inverkeithing - Crossgates - Kelty - Greenknowes - Cleish Hills- Cleish - Kinross - Balgedie - Scotlandwell - Ballingry - Kelty - Crossgates - Inverkeithing

We could do the same route anti-clockwise if preferred

Approx 65 km in total

I'm at work just now so MapMyRide is blocked  but I'll re-do it later


----------



## TechMech (11 May 2010)

I've voted for them all as i'm happy to do any of them.

However, if it does end up being the LL ride, i'll probably just cycle there from Perth (like SB is doing from Cupar) and meet you somewhere there for a lap of the loch then coffee and cake 

So in a way it'll be a bit like an RV ride with a twist


----------



## HonestMan1910 (11 May 2010)

Loch Leven for me, assuming i am out of cast, seems a good ride out to and back from Winchburgh.

Anyone doing Edin - St Andrews this year ?

HM1910


----------



## HLaB (11 May 2010)

scook94 said:


> As I've not done the Loch Leven route I opted for that one. Just need to find the cycle path Jane uses to Kincardine so I can get myself from Stirling and I'll be sorted!


If its the one I thinking off If you can get through to just north of Clackmannan it runs all the way sufaced and off road to the west side of Dunfermline. My prefered route from Stirling to Dunfermline (something like this) through is along the Hillfoot Road to Menstrie or Alva take a right down to the B9140 and through Fishcross, Coalnaughton, right to Saline and along the B914 through Steelend. You can then either follow my route right (south) into Dunfermline or take a left (50 yrds ahead) which takes you straight over the Cleish Hills to Kinross/ Loch Leven.


----------



## sleekitcollie (11 May 2010)

scook94 said:


> As I've not done the Loch Leven route I opted for that one. Just need to find the cycle path Jane uses to Kincardine so I can get myself from Stirling and I'll be sorted!


i,ve done that cycle path ,well from clackmannan it runs to dunfermline but i just rode to oakley and back as ma wee dug was in at the groomers in clackmannan  , its well surfaced but at the time i was on it it was well covered in fallen leaves , would thing it would be fine now 

sleekitcollie is in the area - beware of exploding tyres


----------



## HLaB (11 May 2010)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> I'm at work just now so MapMyRide is blocked  but I'll re-do it later


Can you access Bikely? I take this route to avoid traffic but the climb from the North of Inverkeithing to Loch Glow (in the Cleish Hills), especially by the Hospital is a bit steep, although there is a cycle path bail out there


----------



## scook94 (11 May 2010)

Thanks for that HLaB, it gives me a couple of options but if we do the longer route I may dump the car at Inverkeithing.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 May 2010)

Do you want me to actually turn up *WITH* a bike this time??


----------



## scook94 (11 May 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Do you want me to actually turn up *WITH* a bike this time??



Only if you're going to turn up on time this time!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 May 2010)

I know, I couldn't even get to the Park Bistro for 3!

Anyway, I'm sure I'll be fine once I actually get round to doing something about that stupid velicipede thingimybobber of mine.


Either that or I'll just fall asleep again.


----------



## kfinlay (11 May 2010)

Any chance it could be on a Saturday so I can make any of the routes? I managed to get on Sunday 20th June but thats for the Trossachs Tonne so can't get another Sunday off as they are all booked up 
The Loch Leven one is one my doorstep almost - I do a 25 mile loop from Cardenden, Lochgelly, Ballingry, Scotlandwell, Milnathort, Kelty, Cowdenbeath then back to Cardenden. Use it for tempo work or just an easy spin. Also ride out past Cleish, Crook o Devon, Saline etc on different routes and ride up the north side of Cleish Hill regularly (wish it got easier ) 
+1 for Heaven Scent in Milnathort as it would mean I could go up to Dunning then pop in on the way back - need to do more hills to prep for the TT. Or I could head out east go up the 2 hills on Falkland hill and maybe meet up with Satans B for nice wee run. I'm off to checkout routes


----------



## Telemark (11 May 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Anyone doing Edin - St Andrews this year ?
> 
> HM1910



Thinking about it - will probably sign up on the day as last year. 

A great day out in good company, there were quite a few CCers last year, Scoosh, Mrs Scoosh & Scoosh Junior (AKA "the Experiment"), Touche, SimonBrooks (is he still CC-ing, haven't "seen" him for a while?), HJ, and I saw Noodley disappear off into the distance (chasing the Noodlettes who were heading for a swim or something I believe ). We mostly rode independently at our own pace, but kept meeting up at various places by chance, and then at the finish "on purpose". 

T


----------



## Telemark (11 May 2010)

kfinlay said:


> Any chance it could be on a Saturday so I can make any of the routes? I managed to get on Sunday 20th June but thats for the Trossachs Tonne so can't get another Sunday off as they are all booked up



Hi Kevin, if you vote (for Saturdays only), you are improving your chances that a Saturday will be the most popular day. Every vote counts equally on CC


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (11 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> Can you access Bikely? I take this route to avoid traffic but the climb from the North of Inverkeithing to Loch Glow (in the Cleish Hills), especially by the Hospital is a bit steep, although there is a cycle path bail out there



That looks like a much better route than my original suggestion. A lot less time on main roads.................but a lot hillier


----------



## Telemark (11 May 2010)

Update - I've added HLaB's hilly Loch Leven route version to Post #1, so everything is in one place for those in a hurry 

T


----------



## HLaB (11 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> Loch Leven ride (39km/24.5 miles)
> or
> a more hilly & longer Loch Leven version (66km/41 miles)
> 
> T


I wondered why two similar routes were so radically different in length  then I realised , the first route takes you round the loch and stops; you still have another 12 miles (19km) back to Inverkeithing .


----------



## Coco (11 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> Hi Kevin, if you vote (for Saturdays only), you are improving your chances that a Saturday will be the most popular day. Every vote counts equally on CC



If you are unable to get enough votes for a Saturday, I'll be willing to form a coalition with you for the price of a few cakes


----------



## Telemark (11 May 2010)

bribery & corruption! We shall have to carry out an enquiry, and all cakes will have to be confiscated until further notice, pending the outcome .

T


----------



## goo_mason (11 May 2010)

magnatom said:


> I won't be able to make anything in June unfortunately. However, I'm going to look into organising something in July, perhaps out my way (Torrance and surrounding area). Watch this space. (Trainstation: Bishopbriggs)
> 
> The only downside is there are a fair few hills around here. Organising a ride that avoids them is difficult!



You wouldn't be including them so that you can show off your hill-climbing prowess now, would you?


----------



## currystomper (11 May 2010)

scook94 said:


> As I've not done the Loch Leven route I opted for that one. Just need to find the cycle path Jane uses to Kincardine so I can get myself from Stirling and I'll be sorted!



Here you go http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=129244

Do this regularly with my son, He uses his road bike - leaves are now not too bad.

CS


----------



## eldudino (12 May 2010)

Had to revise my availability, my sister's coming for a visit the last weekend of the month and I only get to see her a couple of times a year as she lives abroad so that takes precedence I'm afraid.


----------



## kfinlay (12 May 2010)

Coco said:


> If you are unable to get enough votes for a Saturday, I'll be willing to form a coalition with you for the price of a few cakes



Easy deal, I buy em, you eat em  I tend not to eat cakes etc. maybe a bit o choc occasionally or my own made flap jacks as I know what's in them.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (13 May 2010)

Weekends in May are out for me I'm afraid but any weekend in June is OK.


----------



## Telemark (13 May 2010)

Eldud & 1/2Man1/2Bike  - we'll have to make plans for the June ride soon . There's nothing to say we can't start another thread before this ride has taken place , any volunteers? 

For the second CC Ecosse May ride, it seem the "where" has been pretty much decided, 12 vs 5 vs 3 for Loch Leven ... 

On the dates, it's not quite so clear, but Saturday 29th is in the lead by a very slim margin. It would be good to set the date sooner rather than later, so those who need to make arrangments can get themselves sorted .

Get your votes in if you have any preferences!

Starting to look forward to this 

T


----------



## ACS (13 May 2010)

Sorry but not able to make the 29th May. Late May Bank holiday weekend is always difficult at my end. May change closer to the date depending on family commitments.


----------



## Telemark (13 May 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Sorry but not able to make the 29th May. Late May Bank holiday weekend is always difficult at my end. May change closer to the date depending on family commitments.



You need to vote for the other options then, to boost them up the rankings, no decisions have been made yet (I can't keep track of individual posts saying yes/no to certain dates in my heid )

I've potentially got the same problem with that weekend, hence only voted for the Saturday ...

T


----------



## ACS (13 May 2010)

The next weekend I can now make is the first weekend in June and thats not an option on the poll.


----------



## scook94 (17 May 2010)

Are we any closer to choosing a day for this?


----------



## Telemark (17 May 2010)

scook94 said:


> Are we any closer to choosing a day for this?



I was hoping it would be a clear majority decision, but it isn't! I have edited my own availabilty for the long weekend (wasn't able to "edit" my old votes for some reason), so that makes it even more equal after discounting me messing up the doodle ...

So ... 

Sat 22 & Sat 29 x 6 each
(closely followed by Sun 23 & Sun 30 x 5 each)

Any solutions? Apart from going out both Saturdays ?

Glad the route decision was a clear one ...

T


----------



## scook94 (17 May 2010)

Well, if you can't make the 29th all the more reason to have one this Saturday! Shall we make it official?


----------



## Coco (17 May 2010)




----------



## scook94 (17 May 2010)

Coco said:


>



Is that you volunteering to arrange the one on the 29th?


----------



## Telemark (18 May 2010)

scook94 said:


> Well, if you can't make the 29th all the more reason to have one this Saturday! Shall we make it official?



You said it first , let's go for it. Apologies to those who can't make it . There is nothing to stop another ride next weekend .

[whisper mode] the forecast doesn't look too bad for the weekend ... [/whisper mode]

The suggestion was to meet in Inverkeithing - would the train station car park be a good meeting place? And what time can people make? The Edinburgh contingent (or at least those wanting more miles) could pick up those coming from further afield at Haymarket or Dalmeny Stations if required. 


T


----------



## HLaB (18 May 2010)

I'm a bit undecided about this Saturday; I've got a presentation to do for next week and I've not started it yet  My current plans were to do the club run in the morning and prepare the presentation in the afternoon.


----------



## scook94 (18 May 2010)

Seems I've been rota-ed oncall for the bank holiday weekend (out of turn I may add), so this weekend is the only weekend for me this month.


----------



## sleekitcollie (18 May 2010)

im not sure if i can make this sat , im nightshift (as usual ) on friday night (15 hrs ) dont finish till 8.30 am 
id really need to wait untill sat morning see how i feel , sometimes i feel fresh for a run sometimes i dont but would confirm on sat morning either on here or txt


----------



## eldudino (18 May 2010)

scook94 said:


> Seems I've been rota-ed oncall for the bank holiday weekend (out of turn I may add), so this weekend is the only weekend for me this month.



Just come to the Keswick Sportive with me instead on Saturday, a whole month's worth of climbing in one morning!


----------



## scook94 (18 May 2010)

eldudino said:


> Just come to the Keswick Sportive with me instead on Saturday, a whole month's worth of climbing in one morning!



Are you looking for another official photographer like?


----------



## eldudino (18 May 2010)

scook94 said:


> Are you looking for another official photographer like?



There's one there already, you'd be there to RIDE!


----------



## scook94 (18 May 2010)

or walk....


----------



## Ranger (18 May 2010)

I'll go for the Loch Leven route, I know somewhere really cheap to stop for a cup of coffee (check out the members map) if it is on a day I can manage


----------



## Telemark (18 May 2010)

OK, I've updated the original post with the chosen route and day,
Loch Leven on Saturday 22nd May - that's this weekend .

Now we just need a time and place to meet on the day ...
Is Inverkeithing train station a suitable place?
Is 10:30 too early for those who come from further afield?

Which cafe are we going aim for? 6-8 is fewer than last time, but we might still want to pre-warn them. There were several suggestions, I'll try and track them down in a bit.

Here's who signed up so far:
Bhoyjim
Scook94
Techmech
Scoosh
Telemark
HJ

TBC:
Ranger
HLaB

Those sadly missing out :
Jane Smart
Coco
Sleekitcollie

Those who can't make any of the suggested days :
HalfManHalfBike
Eldudino
Kfinlay
Satans Budgie

Apologies if I missed anybody ...

T


----------



## HLaB (18 May 2010)

I went out for a quick recce of the route tonight and I can confirm that the view of the Loch from the Cleish hills is spectactular and all the cafe stops are still there


----------



## Coco (18 May 2010)

I'll stick a posting up for an early June ride. RV or route? What say you?


----------



## Telemark (18 May 2010)

Coco said:


> I'll stick a posting up for an early June ride. RV or route? What say you?



Yay! Go for it, either is fine with me ... provided I can make the chosen day !

What lovely routes are you proposing? A Crow Road excursion? 

T


----------



## HLaB (18 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> Which cafe are we going aim for? 6-8 is fewer than last time, but we might still want to pre-warn them. There were several suggestions, I'll try and track them down in a bit.


The one that sticks in my mind is the Loch Leven Larder (at the north end of the loch) but there are others.

Link


----------



## Scoosh (18 May 2010)

Depending on the experience/fitness of who turns up on Saturday, I would suggest we go Inverkeithing - Crossgates - Hill of Beath - Kelty - Blairadam ... then HLaB's route round Loch Leven - Cleish Hill - and follow the reverse Edinburgh/St Andrew's route through Crossford - Rosyth - Inverkeithing.

Alternative would be to go to Crossgates - Cowdenbeath - Lumphillans - Lochgelly - Balingry - Scotlandwell etc.

Plenty cafes, all tried by various folk, so we could do a stop-at-every-cafe-ride and have a real caffeine fix  . . . .

For those coming from further afield by train/bike, Inverkeithing is about 40mins ride from Linlithgow and 60-70 mins from central Edinburgh.


----------



## scook94 (19 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> Depending on the experience/fitness of who turns up on Saturday, I would suggest we go Inverkeithing - Crossgates - Hill of Beath - Kelty - Blairadam ... then HLaB's route round Loch Leven - Cleish Hill - and follow the reverse Edinburgh/St Andrew's route through Crossford - Rosyth - Inverkeithing.
> 
> Alternative would be to go to Crossgates - Cowdenbeath - Lumphillans - Lochgelly - Balingry - Scotlandwell etc.
> 
> ...



I'm very keen to try Cleish Hill, keep hearing so much about it!


----------



## Jane Smart (19 May 2010)

I did Cleish and it's hills yesterday, great hills good workout!!


----------



## scook94 (19 May 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> I did Cleish and it's hills yesterday, great hills good workout!!



I noticed you post about that elsewhere!


----------



## HLaB (19 May 2010)

scook94 said:


> I'm very keen to try Cleish Hill, keep hearing so much about it!


Its relatively easy from the south, thats the way I did it last night. From the north is a wee bit harder but at least it levels out for a bit halfway. I had thought it was best to avoid the comming from the north with the forum but if the consensus is to do it, it can be done.


----------



## scook94 (19 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> Its relatively easy from the south, thats the way I did it last night. From the north is a wee bit harder but at least it levels out for a bit halfway. I had thought it was best to avoid the comming from the north with the forum but if the consensus is to do it, it can be done.




Let's see what the consensus is on the day, but so far there aren't any noobs on the list for Saturday, so perhaps it might be do-able?

EDIT : (Of course there may still be a couple lurking, so if there are then I'll defer to the easiest route, as we don't want to exclude anyone else thinking of joining us).


----------



## Scoosh (19 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> Its relatively easy from the south, that's the way I did it last night. From the north is a wee bit harder but at least it levels out for a bit halfway. I had thought it was best to avoid the coming from the north with the forum but if the consensus is to do it, it can be done.


Or we could do the route in reverse 

I need to be back home by 1700, so may have to pack early if the cake stop is going on ... and on .... and on .... 

If there are any newer people who are getting worried that it is beginning to sound more like a "club run" - please do not be put off by all this talk of hills. If you don't do/want to do hills, the we won't. CC Ecosse Forum rides are aimed at newer cyclists, having fun, meeting the people-behind-the-login-names and enjoying it. Oh and CAKE usually comes in there somewhere too, I think .... 

So, if you have never been on a CC Ecosse Forum ride and are available on Saturday  - come along, we'd love to make your acquaintance


----------



## MrRidley (19 May 2010)

Sorry, i don't think i'm going to make this one, i'm having difficulty getting a pass  i was away all day on sunday with the CTC, went for a recovery ride which included a long lunch stop on monday, and yesterday i went for a bit of hill training over the Campsies and into a bit of Stirling, and i'm supposed to be going out on Sunday with the CTC again.


----------



## scook94 (19 May 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Sorry, i don't think i'm going to make this one, i'm having difficulty getting a pass  i was away all day on sunday with the CTC, went for a recovery ride which included a long lunch stop on monday, and yesterday i went for a bit of hill training over the Campsies and into a bit of Stirling, and i'm supposed to be going out on Sunday with the CTC again.



You know I'm really beginning to doubt your dedication to this cycling lark!


----------



## kfinlay (19 May 2010)

I can do this Saturday, got a bit of a head cold but should be fine for then. I'll keep an eye on the route and pick you guys up at some point as I want to do either into/out of Dunning or both hills on Falkland Hill. Always look to do the north side of Cleish Hill when I'm near by - it's steep at the bottom and top but gets pretty level in the middle. 
The following weekend I plan on doing all of these hills in an 80 mile loop in preparation for Trossachs Tonne.


----------



## HJ (19 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> Its relatively easy from the south, thats the way I did it last night. From the north is a wee bit harder but at least it levels out for a bit halfway. I had thought it was best to avoid the comming from the north with the forum but if the consensus is to do it, it can be done.



Aye, it is much more fun going down the north side


----------



## kfinlay (20 May 2010)

Here's the locations of the eating places around the loch leven that have been mentioned or I know of. There's probably others but these are well spaced out for a good choice. I've only been to Heaven Scent and that was excellent.


----------



## Scoosh (20 May 2010)

This ride could take a while ...


----------



## HLaB (20 May 2010)

I'm sure kfinlay missed some


----------



## sleekitcollie (20 May 2010)

guys sorry but def going to have to give this one a miss , bike still in workshop although i hope to have it back by weekend , but i,ve got a wee charity run on sunday and i,ve been told ..... .... eh i mean i really need to get the garden sorted etc , 
hope u guys have a gread day and hope we can hook up on the nxt run 
cheers


----------



## JiMBR (20 May 2010)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make this ride.

I hope to see you all soon though. 
I might be able to show-off my new steed that I pick-up next week.


----------



## scook94 (20 May 2010)

Well I'm still planning on being there. Are we still looking at 10:30 and Inverkeithing train station?


----------



## Scoosh (20 May 2010)

kfinlay said:


> Here's the locations of the eating places around the loch leven that have been mentioned or I know of. There's probably others but these are well spaced out for a good choice. I've only been to Heaven Scent and that was excellent.


7 Chez Ranger  (location a closely guarded secret )


----------



## TechMech (20 May 2010)

I'm afraid I'm not going to make this either as I can't get a pass from SWMBO


----------



## Scoosh (20 May 2010)

TechMech said:


> I'm afraid I'm not going to make this either as I can't get a pass from SWMBO


Not even after your success on the Etape  ???

Shame  - we'll miss you  (and I had some special hills for you )


----------



## TechMech (20 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> Not even after your success on the Etape  ???
> 
> Shame  - we'll miss you  (and I had some special hills for you )



Saturday's are always problematic for me, Sunday's are no bother at all.

I went out for a blast on the bike tonight (first outing since Etape) and did my usual 21 mile route (712ft of ascent). Came back home in 01:17:56 and averaged 16.2mph which is my fastest ever! Surprised even myself there


----------



## Eoin Rua (20 May 2010)

Hey,

Pretty new here, was directed to this thread by Scoosh (cheers for that!)...going to be around Edinburgh for the next while, looking to do a lot of cycling - the routes suggested here look sweet, would definitely be interested in getting involved at some point!


----------



## HJ (20 May 2010)

Just come and join us on Saturday, we're a friendly bunch


----------



## sleekitcollie (21 May 2010)

HJ said:


> Just come and join us on Saturday, we're a friendly bunch


I can vouch for that


----------



## Ranger (21 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> 7 Chez Ranger  (location a closely guarded secret )



Sorry, mine and Mrs Rangers working weekend and the dog isn't great at making tea!!


----------



## ACS (21 May 2010)

Eoin Rua said:


> Hey,
> 
> Pretty new here, was directed to this thread by Scoosh (cheers for that!)...going to be around Edinburgh for the next while, looking to do a lot of cycling - the routes suggested here look sweet, would definitely be interested in getting involved at some point!


----------



## macmerry saint (21 May 2010)

Hi, I have been lurking on here for a while but have never been able to make any of the rides. I can now do tomorrow but unfortunately, have not been riding regulalry since before the winter set in. I am fairly confident of being able to do the 41 miles but am a bit concerned that my pace might be a bit slow, especially up the hills. 

What kind of speed do you ride at??


----------



## HJ (21 May 2010)

We ride at the speed of the slowest, especially on hills, no one ever gets left behind. This is not a racing club, we have special techniques for fast riders, we don't tell then what the route is so every time they get to a junction they have to stop and wait for the rest of us  unless it is HLaB, in which case we let him use a GPS and sun glasses then wait for him to get lost... 

Please feel free to join us! We have been know to venture out in to East Lothian on occasions, I expect we will do some rides out that way again this year.


----------



## macmerry saint (21 May 2010)

Thanks HJ, Think I will come along. As long as no one laughs at my old bike with mud guards and panniers. 

I will be taking the car to Inverkeithing. If anyone in the Edinburgh area wants a lift let me know.


----------



## kfinlay (21 May 2010)

Do we have a confirmed route yet and stop location so I know where I can pick up the rest of you guys. 
Still got a stuffy head cold so may not be doing as much as I had wanted to do - want to make sure I'm 100% for a bigger ride next weekend.


----------



## HJ (21 May 2010)

macmerry saint said:


> Thanks HJ, Think I will come along. As long as no one laughs at my old bike with mud guards and panniers.
> 
> I will be taking the car to Inverkeithing. If anyone in the Edinburgh area wants a lift let me know.



You won't be alone with mud guards and panniers...


----------



## Telemark (21 May 2010)

kfinlay said:


> Do we have a confirmed route yet and stop location so I know where I can pick up the rest of you guys.



Sorry guys, I've been away for a couple of days down south for work ...
you are far too polite, you should have just gone ahead and made some decisions!

 Kev - I take it you are not fond of the idea of a cafe crawl?  We'd be rolling along the road without our wheels after a few stops 

Somebody suggested the Loch Leven Larder - let's go there, I've never been yet but have heard good things . How big is the place? Those who have been - do you think we should reserve a table or just move on to the next suggested cafe in a clock-wise direction? 






About the route, there are a couple of map links on the front page. There seemed to be a consensus that we'd go for the longer route which is on more quiet roads, over the Cleish Hills (on the way north). 
If memory serves me right, Scoosh(ie ) suggested a slight modification (post #71), to make it a wee bit less taxing by avoiding something a bit steeper - but he didn't map it! 

Hope your cold goes away quickly, I seem to have picked up a southern version  ... coughing & sneezing for the last couple of days , but I am hoping to feel better tomorrow morning. If I don't, I'd sadly have to bail out , as I wouldn't want to pass it on to anybody, now that summer has finally arrived 

I'll have an early night tonight, hope that helps ...

T


----------



## Telemark (21 May 2010)

macmerry saint said:


> Thanks HJ, Think I will come along. As long as no one laughs at my old bike with mud guards and panniers.
> 
> I will be taking the car to Inverkeithing. If anyone in the Edinburgh area wants a lift let me know.



hah! We can have a competition on who has the oldest and heaviest bike and the prettiest mudguards then 
Looking forward to seeing you!

Oh, and welcome to CC Ecosse 

T


----------



## Telemark (21 May 2010)

Here are all the details again:

Route: Loch Leven on Saturday 22nd May - tomorrow 
Start: 10:30 Inverkeithing train station (car park)
Cafe: Loch Leven Larder (or next one in a clockwise direction accoring to Kevin's map)

Confirmed (5):
Scook94
Techmech
Scoosh
HJ
Macmerry Saint

TBC (5):
Ranger
HLaB
Kfinlay (cold permitting, will catch up along the route)
Eoin Rua
Telemark (cold permitting)

Those sadly missing out (lots )
Techmech
Bhoyjim
Jane Smart
Coco
Sleekitcollie
JimBR
HalfManHalfBike
Eldudino
Satans Budgie

Did I miss anybody?


----------



## ACS (21 May 2010)

Sorry catching up with this. Do you have a ETA for the coffee stop? I may (more hope than anything else) be able to slip away and take a spin down to meet up.


----------



## TechMech (21 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> Here are all the details again:
> 
> Route: Loch Leven on Saturday 22nd May - tomorrow
> Start: 10:30 Inverkeithing train station (car park)
> ...



I'm not going to make this I'm afraid Telemark (see post #89)


----------



## scook94 (21 May 2010)

TechMech said:


> I'm not going to make this I'm afraid Telemark (see post #89)



Yes, but we're not taking "no" for an answer!


----------



## Telemark (21 May 2010)

TechMech said:


> I'm not going to make this I'm afraid Telemark (see post #89)



Yes I saw that  (but wifes should get priority ) and oops - if you look closely, you were on both the "yes" and "no" lists ...

Here is the updated version (TM  & SB )

_Route: Loch Leven on Saturday 22nd May - tomorrow _
_Start: 10:30 Inverkeithing train station (car park)_
_Cafe: Loch Leven Larder (or next one in a clockwise direction according to Kevin's map)_

_Confirmed (4):_
_Scook94_
_Scoosh_
_HJ_
_Macmerry Saint_

_TBC (6):_
_Ranger_
_HLaB_
_Kfinlay (cold permitting, will catch up along the route)_
_Eoin Rua_
_Telemark (cold permitting)_
_Satans Budgie (possibly being let out briefly around lunchtime for cafe meet)_

_Those sadly missing out (lots _
_Techmech_
_Bhoyjim_
_Jane Smart_
_Coco_
_Sleekitcollie_
_JimBR_
_HalfManHalfBike_
_Eldudino_

_Any other mistakes?_


----------



## HLaB (21 May 2010)

I'm expected on the club run tomorrow, if I get up in enough time! After it and my lunch I may make it out for a lap of the Loch but you'll probably be done by then.

If I sleep in however, I'll see folks at Inverkeithing.

Hope to see folks tomorrow,


----------



## scook94 (21 May 2010)

Any chance someone could sneak into HLaBs bedroom and turn his alarm off?


----------



## scook94 (21 May 2010)

Apparently the car park at the train station proper is a pay and display, so I'll likely be parking at the free one just off Admiralty Road and cycling down to the station.

See you there at 10:30.


----------



## Jane Smart (22 May 2010)

I was holding fire until I saw how I felt today, but yesterday I did a really big ride out with alot of hills and I am whacked, so think that I shall stain my decking and potter in the garden today instead. I really think it would be too much for me going out again today, I am getting old you know 

Have a great ride out the sun is out


----------



## Jane Smart (22 May 2010)

when you leave inverkeithing which way are you headed?


----------



## scook94 (22 May 2010)

Dunno Jane, I'll be following Scoosh! Changing your mind about coming? Anyway I'm heading there now!


----------



## Jane Smart (22 May 2010)

Steven yes I am itching to get out on my bike, so to heck with feeling knackered, a good 40 miler is probably just what I need.

I shall go along to the road up from Inverkeithing, that takes you to Crossgates, if I bump into you all, great 

I will wait a while near the bridge that crosses over the M90


----------



## Telemark (22 May 2010)

Hi guys, I am running a fever I am afraid, deep breathing makes me cough etc . I can't believe this is happening again, I missed out on the last CC Ecosse ride too .

HJ is getting ready to catch the train, should arrive at Inverkeithing by 10:17 if the train is on time (the next one arriving 10:28 in case he misses the earlier one ). 

Have a great day out and take some photos for me ...
I'll be thinking of you!

T


----------



## pickup1980 (22 May 2010)

were about in inverkeithing are they leaving


----------



## Telemark (22 May 2010)

pickup1980 said:


> were about in inverkeithing are they leaving



meeting at the train station car park 10:30. Are you thinking of gatecrashing? Go for it! 

T


----------



## kfinlay (22 May 2010)

I'm heading out at 10 and coming from Cleish Hill down towards Dunfermline via the Vintage Bus Museum and Bowershall into TownHill area. Hope to meet you guys around there sometime, I'll have Castelli kit on today.

telemark, Take care and hope to see you on the next RV


----------



## pickup1980 (22 May 2010)

i'm leaving from edinburgh so hope to meet them on my travels


----------



## Telemark (22 May 2010)

kfinlay said:


> I'm heading out at 10 and coming from Cleish Hill down towards Dunfermline via the Vintage Bus Museum and Bowershall into TownHill area. Hope to meet you guys around there sometime, I'll have Castelli kit on today.
> 
> telemark, Take care and hope to see you on the next RV



Hi Kevin,

looks like your cold at least is better . Hope you guys manage to meet up - I'm still not entirely sure of where Scoosh's route goes ! 

I'll be having a slow day, at least it's sunny.

T


----------



## Jane Smart (22 May 2010)

Just got a text from Scoosh, he was not sure of the route himself really. He was talking about maybe thru Crossford, then cleish hill, depends on who turns up he said or where they want to go.

Anyway, I have decided to cycle to Inverkeithing so as not to miss you all.

I think a few of you now, have my mobile number, so if you need me it is turned on.


----------



## Jane Smart (22 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> Hi guys, I am running a fever I am afraid, deep breathing makes me cough etc . I can't believe this is happening again, I missed out on the last CC Ecosse ride too .
> 
> HJ is getting ready to catch the train, should arrive at Inverkeithing by 10:17 if the train is on time (the next one arriving 10:28 in case he misses the earlier one ).
> 
> ...




Heck so sorry to hear that you are not feeling that great yet again, get well soon 

xxxx


----------



## sleekitcollie (22 May 2010)

hey im going to make it leaving house in 5 min so might just be after 10.30 hope u can hang around 5 min or so 
cheers


----------



## Telemark (22 May 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Heck so sorry to hear that you are not feeling that great yet again, get well soon
> 
> xxxx



Thanks Jane 

On 2nd thought, maybe that's not such a good idea, wouldn't want you to catch it 

On 3rd thought - virtual hugs are OK 

Have a great day out!

T


----------



## Jane Smart (22 May 2010)

Great news Sleekit I will tell them ( or ask them  to wait for you )

See you all soon.

Gawd I must be mad, I did 4000 feet and 46 miles yesterday


----------



## Telemark (22 May 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Great news Sleekit I will tell them ( or ask them  to wait for you )
> 
> See you all soon.
> 
> Gawd I must be mad, I did 4000 feet and 46 miles yesterday




 not mad, just keen ... none of us are mad, surely  .

You'll be fine ... out on your bestest bike today?

T


----------



## scook94 (22 May 2010)

Grand day out today! Glorious weather and company (as usual). Great to see another 2 new faces and kudos to Macmerry Saint for a great effort today!

Special mention for Jane for being appropriately attired for the weather!


----------



## Jane Smart (22 May 2010)

my boob tube was black, not pink 

Well it was rather hot 

Anyway, great ride out, so glad that I went and as usual the company was excellent. 

Great to have two new CC'ers today too, hope that you will both join us again in the future


----------



## HLaB (22 May 2010)

Glad to have caught up with folk, even if it was only for a wee bit. You were blessed with the weather; its always this nice in Fife, honest!

At the Fordel Firs corner, I got a shout from somebody on a white bike, I'm sure it was Jane given that I met the rest of you chaps round the corner.

By time I got home I had racked up 111.6 miles, I'm a bit lobster like now .

Still a glorious night I'm tempted to go back out but the footie is coming on


----------



## Jane Smart (22 May 2010)

Hlab it was me indeed, just heading home after a great day out,. I thought I recognised you


----------



## Jane Smart (22 May 2010)

Meant to add, I am so tempted to go out again this evening, as you are right, the weather is glorious .. .. .. always tomorrow though


----------



## HLaB (22 May 2010)

Thought so, glad you made it. I thought to my self I'm sure that's Jane, nah it can't be she's wasn't coming; I'm glad my first thought was right, it was a cracking day.


----------



## Telemark (22 May 2010)

HJ is having a lie down   ... What have you done to him? 
He returned with a bit of a cyclist's tan - thankfully not lobster-coloured!

T (feeling a bit better, apparently I have a deep husky voice now . Shame the effect is spoilt by coughing


----------



## macmerry saint (22 May 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help and encouragement today. I knew I would be a bit slow but not as bad as I was. I think Cleish Hill took more out of my legs than I realised.

The weather was great, the company was fantastic and I can't wait to get out again. I might have to spend a bit of money though. I will be getting a new bike once the cycle to work scheme opens again at my work. (Have been putting it off for ages but today confirmed I need a triple on the front).

I also need a new HR monitor. The one I had today had my exercise time at 5hrs 45 (from Inverkeithing till we returned there including breaks) My average HR was 157(probably about right) however it said I burned 6862 calories!!!! I have just weighed myself and put on 2lbs since this morning (and I couldn't even eat my panini during the ride). I have however eaten loads since I got in and right now the dog bowl is looking appetising.

On the positive side I am feeling good right now and my legs haven't seized up yet. I can't wait to go on another ride with you all. I will however get some more cycling in first.


----------



## HLaB (22 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> HJ is having a lie down   ... What have you done to him?
> He returned with a bit of a cyclist's tan - thankfully not lobster-coloured!
> 
> T (feeling a bit better, apparently I have a deep husky voice now . Shame the effect is spoilt by coughing



I showed him a big hill, it was downhill though  Edit: maybe he got too excited.

Glad you are feeling better


----------



## Jane Smart (22 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> HJ is having a lie down   ... What have you done to him?
> He returned with a bit of a cyclist's tan - thankfully not lobster-coloured!
> 
> T (feeling a bit better, apparently I have a deep husky voice now . Shame the effect is spoilt by coughing



He's lying down?  Did we ride too fast for him today?? 

Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better now T


----------



## sleekitcollie (22 May 2010)

superb day , so glad i made it , 55 miles and look like i,ve been on the BBQ
i must remember suncream nxt time , loved the roads today and the views were superb as well ( esspecially thon wee blonde going thro kelty .  ooops did ah say that out loud  )nice to mee a few more people today as well 
great company ,and no tyre pyrotechnics from me today , 
im feeling bit tired now after 2 hrs sleep friday then a 15 hr nightshift then right out to meet u guys , 
thanx again for another great day 
cheers


----------



## HJ (22 May 2010)

scook94 said:


> Grand day out today! Glorious weather and company (as usual). Great to see another 2 new faces and kudos to Macmerry Saint for a great effort today!
> 
> Special mention for Jane for being appropriately attired for the weather!





Jane Smart said:


> my boob tube was black, not pink
> 
> Well it was rather hot



Jane, have you been modelling for Steven on the quite??


----------



## HJ (22 May 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> He's lying down?  Did we ride too fast for him today??
> 
> Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better now T



No the ride wasn't too fast, I think it was more like the heat I am not used to cycling at 25° C, or maybe it was T's response after I did as you told me to...


----------



## sleekitcollie (22 May 2010)

ok going to try a post cpl pics on here , dont know if it will work 
here goes















1st pic cake stop levens larder 
2nd pic . wee break on the road waiting for pick up (craig ) after his 1st puncture 
last pic me home rlaxing and burnt after a great day 
cheers guys


----------



## HJ (22 May 2010)

Anyone recognise any of this motley crowd?


----------



## Telemark (22 May 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> ok going to try a post cpl pics on here , dont know if it will work
> here goes
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks sleekitcollie - it definitely worked 
unbroken sunshine  and another lobster  - looks like you are enjoying that well-earned drink


----------



## sleekitcollie (22 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> Thanks sleekitcollie - it definitely worked
> unbroken sunshine  and another lobster  - looks like you are enjoying that well-earned drink



yes it was very nice , now struggling with eyelids , so its bed time 4 me 
oh HJ how do u do thumbnail pics


----------



## Jane Smart (22 May 2010)

Great pics, once again a nice reminder of such a great day 

Sleekit you certainly deserved that drink, you certainly did well coming out with us having had no sleep 

Hope to see you all again very soon


----------



## HJ (22 May 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> yes it was very nice , now struggling with eyelids , so its bed time 4 me
> oh HJ how do u do thumbnail pics



You use the "Go Advanced" button then look for the paperclip in the toolbar, click and follow the instructions in the pop up window


----------



## macmerry saint (23 May 2010)

After seeing that first photo I have decided to wear baggy clothes until I lose some weight. I am surprised people could eat after seeing me dressed like that. lol


----------



## Jane Smart (23 May 2010)

Macmerry don't put yourself down like that lol

No one likes themselves in photos. I am also ( again ) cutting down after seeing pics of me the other week at Linlithgow and also yesterdays.. .. .. 

Oh well 

Think I may do another 46 miler today, that will burn off some calories.

You did really well yesterday ;-)


----------



## kfinlay (23 May 2010)

Hey MacMerry,

Don't worry about how you look as many of us have been bigger and lost some weight. You did great yesterday on a bike with a old school 52/42 double and what looked like a 23 max on the back - thats pretty hard gearing easpecially for the wee steep bits on Cleish Hill. Stick with it and keep coming out you'll be suprised just how quick you improve as your certainly not lacking in effort/commitment - good on ye!


----------



## Telemark (23 May 2010)

well said Kevin! 

CC Ecosse is full of people who have been near the back at some point. But I can't recall anybody NOT coming back for more, because they felt discouraged ...

[There are also the greyhounds of course, but they keep coming back for the company or something. I am guessing here, as I am not one of them .]

Sorry I missed you yesterday, Macmerry Saint - hope to see you next time! And don't worry what you look like ... nobody else does ... [says she who HATES having her photo taken ]

T


----------



## magnatom (23 May 2010)

Wow! You had some great weather! Glad you had a good day guys.

I'm about to enter negotiations with my wife over organising some cycling out my way in July. It might have to involve a wee hill or two, but as a wise man once said to me, I've never found a hill I can't walk up! 

It'll be called the magnatom classic!


----------



## Telemark (23 May 2010)

magnatom said:


> I'm about to enter negotiations with my wife over organising some cycling out my way in July. It might have to involve a wee hill or two, but as a wise man once said to me, I've never found a hill I can't walk up!



 which hill would that be? Will there be fords to be crossed? Just make sure the non-greyhounds will dare to sign up for it too  ... surely you'll want as many of us as possible to enjoy your company, don't you, rather than just limiting that pleasure to a select few? 

Will you be including Mrs M's famous brownies into your negotiations? I believe you mentioned those in public a while ago .



magnatom said:


> It'll be called the magnatom classic!


 ahh I get it ... the route will go along your commute, and we are the re-enforcement/witnesses in case any crazy drivers are out and about ... we'll get a live performance 

T


----------



## magnatom (23 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> which hill would that be? Will there be fords to be crossed? Just make sure the non-greyhounds will dare to sign up for it too  ... surely you'll want as many of us as possible to enjoy your company, don't you, rather than just limiting that pleasure to a select few?
> 
> Will you including negotiations for Mrs M's famous brownies? I believe you mentioned those in public a while ago .
> 
> ...




LOL! 

The problem with the area around me is it is hard to avoid hills. I will try to keep them to a minimum, as it would be good to have as many as possible. It wouldn't be a race, that is what the Etape was for! 

As for brownies....that is exactly why I need to enter negotiations! 


P.S. My wife informed me that, when chatting to neighbours, she found out that a chap a few doors along did the Etape as well. Apparently he was in the winning team and posted a time around the 3 hour 30 minute mark. I won't be inviting him along!


----------



## Ranger (23 May 2010)

scook94 said:


> Grand day out today! Glorious weather and company (as usual). Great to see another 2 new faces and kudos to Macmerry Saint for a great effort today!
> 
> Special mention for Jane for being appropriately attired for the weather!
> 
> ...


----------



## HLaB (23 May 2010)

Ranger said:


> Saw you heading back as I was on my way home from work, Scook at the Cramond Brig, HLaB and 2 others (sorry not seen you before) at Queensferry. I presume Scook took a short-cut


I thought I saw you  The last time I saw Scook he was driving home


----------



## Telemark (23 May 2010)

magnatom said:


> The problem with the area around me is it is hard to avoid hills. I will try to keep them to a minimum, as it would be good to have as many as possible. It wouldn't be a race, that is what the Etape was for!
> 
> As for brownies....that is exactly why I need to enter negotiations!
> 
> P.S. My wife informed me that, when chatting to neighbours, she found out that a chap a few doors along did the Etape as well. Apparently he was in the winning team and posted a time around the 3 hour 30 minute mark. I won't be inviting him along!



 of course you need to invite him along! Or are you worried that he'll come back for more brownies ? On the other hand, he might be a "serious cyclist" ...

Good luck with your negotiations. If you think it might help, feel free to mention that we are all waiting with bated breath for the outcome !

In the meantime, WE NEED A JUNE RIDE 

T


----------



## Telemark (23 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> I thought I saw you  The last time I saw Scook he was driving home



maybe it was Scoosh rather than Scook?

T


----------



## HLaB (23 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> maybe it was Scoosh rather than Scook?
> 
> T


Yip more likely it was Scoosh, he had to head back early.


----------



## sleekitcollie (23 May 2010)

HJ said:


> You use the "Go Advanced" button then look for the paperclip in the toolbar, click and follow the instructions in the pop up window


thanx , ill try nxt time


----------



## pickup1980 (23 May 2010)

thanks for a great day and helping with my 2 flats


----------



## kfinlay (23 May 2010)

pickup1980 said:


> thanks for a great day and helping with my 2 flats


Time for new tyres and/or new tubes I think buddy - the yellow tyres looked good with the yellow bike mate  
Think you have Vittorias fitted - the New Vittoria Rubino Pros are excellent and not too expensive if you shop around a bit - I have the white ones fitted but when they need replaced I'll probably fit red ones - white are too much work to keep clean and looking good.

I found out what was wrong with my bike on the way up Cleish Hill - turns out the outer part of one of my chainring bolts has fallen off so the inner part of the bolt was lifting the chain off the granny ring on my triple. I rarely use this ring and it was only because I had inadvertantly changed down to that ring that I noticed the problem. Didn't want to just grind to the top of the hill as the last time I did that on the Etape Cal recce ride in April I ripped off my rear derailleur  A quick check over today and I found the missing part and could confirm it was causing the problem - route cause fix so i know once I replace the part it will be fixed correctly. Will also ensure to check the other bolts and torque them correctly - job done


----------



## HJ (23 May 2010)

I seem to remember there were a lot more photos take, so where are they??


----------



## Jane Smart (23 May 2010)

I have two on my phone here, but not managed to transfer them to my pc yet, I will need to learn how to do it


----------



## Telemark (23 May 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> I have two on my phone here, but not managed to transfer them to my pc yet, I will need to learn how to do it



You may be able to e-mail them to yourself? (If you used the BB, you definitely should be able to do that!)
Otherwise, find the instructions and a cable ...
Failing that, find a teenager and ask 

T


----------



## HonestMan1910 (23 May 2010)

Sounds like a fab day out, really jealous of all you guys at present 

Made up for it with a couple of hours out on the allotment digging weeds up.


----------



## Telemark (23 May 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Sounds like a fab day out, really jealous of all you guys at present
> 
> Made up for it with a couple of hours out on the allotment digging weeds up.



If it's any consolation, I didn't even manage to get out to the allotment this weekend - stupid cough & general exhaustion, at least the fever is gone now...

Do you have an estimated time when you might be able to cycle again? How are your injuries healing?

T


----------



## kfinlay (24 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> If it's any consolation, I didn't even manage to get out to the allotment this weekend - stupid cough & general exhaustion, at least the fever is gone now...



Mines has got worse and is now in my chest although my legs are still itching to get out. Going to take it easy this week as want to do a 76 miler with 6 ascents on Saturday or maybe Monday with 1700m of climbing which will be my hardest route to date (easy compared to many on here). This will help me see how I'll get on for the Trossachs Ton in a few weeks which will then become my new longest ride.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (24 May 2010)

Telemark, just back from the docs and got another 2 weeks signed off work and have got the hand specialist to see on Friday of this week, could be back on the bike with both hands the week before the St Andrews LEPRA ride.


----------



## scook94 (24 May 2010)

Coco said:


> I'll stick a posting up for an early June ride. RV or route? What say you?



Can someone point me in the direction of the new thread? Can't find it anywhere!


----------



## Coco (24 May 2010)

As soon as someone decides on an RV or route, then I'll be happy to start the posting


----------



## HJ (24 May 2010)

scook94 said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of the new thread? Can't find it anywhere!



That is because you haven't started it yet... 



Coco said:


> As soon as someone decides on an RV or route, then I'll be happy to start the posting



RV's are for the winter, but we have yet to have a route west of Falkirk so far, now how many CCers are there in Glasgow... ?


----------



## Seamab (24 May 2010)

HJ said:


> we have yet to have a route west of Falkirk so far, now how many CCers are there in Glasgow... ?



I have previously suggested the Lochwinnoch route (that i have organised as an RV ride earlier in the year).
This route starts at Braehead Xscape (for cars) and is easily accessible via the Clyde cycle path / Renfrew ferry for rail users. It has a good cafe and a mixture of rural roads and cycle path. (There are a few hills but nothing worse than Linlithgow i'd imagine).

I've not been able to make the last couple of CC social rides and i'm not sure when i can make another at the moment, so i'll not take it any further. But Coco, JimBR and Viniga (though i expect he might be busy in June) know the way...


----------



## Coco (24 May 2010)

HJ said:


> RV's are for the winter, :



I wasn't aware of that rule 

I'll happily organise the Xscape to the Country route that Seamab mentioned. I'll set up a Doodle later this evening.


----------



## TechMech (24 May 2010)

kfinlay said:


> Mines has got worse and is now in my chest although my legs are still itching to get out. Going to take it easy this week as want to do a 76 miler with 6 ascents on Saturday or maybe Monday with 1700m of climbing which will be my hardest route to date (easy compared to many on here). This will help me see how I'll get on for the Trossachs Ton in a few weeks which will then become my new longest ride.



Are you doing the 100 mile or 100km route?


----------



## Telemark (24 May 2010)

kfinlay said:


> Mines has got worse and is now in my chest although my legs are still itching to get out. Going to take it easy this week as want to do a 76 miler with 6 ascents on Saturday or maybe Monday with 1700m of climbing which will be my hardest route to date (easy compared to many on here). This will help me see how I'll get on for the Trossachs Ton in a few weeks which will then become my new longest ride.



We need to start a "get well soon" thread at this rate 

My mind was willing, not sure about the legs (but then a tiny little sensible corner of the brain kicked in ) ... feeling much better today. I am starting to contemplate cycling to work tomorrow .

Hope your cough clears quickly! Give yourself some rest before the Ton ...

T


----------



## Telemark (24 May 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Telemark, just back from the docs and got another 2 weeks signed off work and have got the hand specialist to see on Friday of this week, could be back on the bike with both hands the week before the St Andrews LEPRA ride.



good news then I suppose! 
Both hands ... are you saying you are cycling with 1 hand at the moment?  

Hope to see you on the St. A ride!

T


----------



## Telemark (24 May 2010)

Coco said:


> I wasn't aware of that rule
> 
> I'll happily organise the Xscape to the Country route that Seamab mentioned. I'll set up a Doodle later this evening.



yay! Thanks Coco  ... off to find the new thread now 

EDIT: It's not there yet .... come on Coco, we are waiting!!!!!! 
T


----------



## HonestMan1910 (24 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> good news then I suppose!
> Both hands ... are you saying you are cycling with 1 hand at the moment?
> 
> Hope to see you on the St. A ride!
> ...



Did a short trip to the docs today on the bike, 1.5 handed.

Easy on the Merida Speeder as it is hub gearing and they are on the right hand as is my back brake and it is my let that is goosed.

Hope to be back in the saddle for St Andrews on the 19th and will certainly be joining any CC'ers on route


----------



## HJ (24 May 2010)

Coco said:


> I wasn't aware of that rule



The reason for starting the RV rides over the winter was that everyone could meet up at one place travelling independently. So that they wouldn't get cold if they had to stop and wait, as they might have to do if the race ahead on the ordinary rides. We only started doing the RV rides this winter because too many people were wimping out of the real thing 

Back when the CC Ecosse rides first started the hard core did the ride regardless of the weather conditions 



Coco said:


> I'll happily organise the Xscape to the Country route that Seamab mentioned. I'll set up a Doodle later this evening.



Time for a new thread then...


----------



## kfinlay (25 May 2010)

TechMech said:


> Are you doing the 100 mile or 100km route?



Techmech: The 100 mile one as it's a step up from Etape Caledonia.
Got a route that takes in Cleish Hill, over into Dunning from Yetts o Muckhart then back out via Path o Condie then along to do the two climbs on Falkland Hill. Works out about 6 climbs of different type, 1750m of ascent and about 75 miles. If I can do this at a reasonable pace then I'll be ready for the TT 100 miler.

Telemark: thanks, I'm looking after myself as hate being unwell - mainly as I'm having trouble sleeping not having a cold. No sleep means I'm like a bear with a sore heid!


----------



## TechMech (25 May 2010)

kfinlay said:


> Techmech: The 100 mile one as it's a step up from Etape Caledonia.
> Got a route that takes in Cleish Hill, over into Dunning from Yetts o Muckhart then back out via Path o Condie then along to do the two climbs on Falkland Hill. Works out about 6 climbs of different type, 1750m of ascent and about 75 miles. If I can do this at a reasonable pace then I'll be ready for the TT 100 miler.
> 
> Telemark: thanks, I'm looking after myself as hate being unwell - mainly as I'm having trouble sleeping not having a cold. No sleep means I'm like a bear with a sore heid!



If you want a testing route then what about this. This was setup by the Kinross CC as a challenge route and was run in April.....quite a few didn't finish it!

(I didn't even attempt it at that point in the year, but hope to do the course soon)


----------



## kfinlay (25 May 2010)

TechMech said:


> If you want a testing route then what about this. This was setup by the Kinross CC as a challenge route and was run in April.....quite a few didn't finish it!
> 
> (I didn't even attempt it at that point in the year, but hope to do the course soon)



Looks good and I'm not put off, would be good training ride for the Ken Laidlaw I reckon. Will do the TT first and keep this route for after that. Would be good for a group ride maybe in July?


----------



## HLaB (25 May 2010)

kfinlay said:


> Would be good for a group ride maybe in July?


The next forum ride


----------



## Telemark (25 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> The next forum ride





Pure , that HLaB! 

 
Now where has Coco gone to, he PROMISED to put up a new thread & doodle last night ...


There is now a new thread for the next ride 

T


----------



## sleekitcollie (26 May 2010)

thats a route id really like to work up to .


----------



## scook94 (26 May 2010)

kfinlay said:


> Looks good and I'm not put off, would be good training ride for the Ken Laidlaw I reckon. Will do the TT first and keep this route for after that. Would be good for a group ride maybe in July?



+1


----------



## Telemark (26 May 2010)

We could devise a 2nd route skirting (some of) the hills and going past all the cafes, and people could duck and dive between the two routes as they wish . 
That way everybody is happy, greyhounds, mountain goats and CC Ecosse's finest cake eaters 

The more I think about, the more I like the idea, for later in the summer, when we've all had a bit more time to build up miles and altitude . We might even tempt our audaxing friends from further north  - and possibly south  - along for something like this ....

This could be a legendary outing 

T


----------

